# Ghost nymphs + wild S. Limbata



## yeatzee (Jul 23, 2009)

I decided to take a couple of my ghosties out in my backyard and soon after found 3 wild Stagmomantis limbata's so I decided to take the biggest female and take some picture with the 2 different species


----------



## superfreak (Jul 24, 2009)

thats cool. you rearely see pics with different species  way to go


----------



## yeatzee (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah I thought it would be an interesting concept especially outside and with a wild mantis is the picture.

Thanks


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 24, 2009)

"Hey buddy... you from around here?" :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice pic yeatzee!

Is that lemon or citrus leafs? I would say the limbata stands better chance surviving in the wild the ghost are so outstanding it won't last too long out there


----------



## yeatzee (Jul 24, 2009)

Citrus  We have two trees in large post next to eachother...one is the citrues but im not sure what the other is. Lately I've found that those two plants are the places to be for Limbata's. Im currently raising two wild caught ones from there, and like I said I just found 3 more! They were all decently fat to  I look forward to finding them as adults :lol: .

And yeah deffininently, That is one green ghosts cannot be


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 24, 2009)

cool pics


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 24, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## yeatzee (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks! obviously it would be impossible with a dslr to get all of them in focus but I think they came out decent for the situation  :lol:


----------



## Stone (Jul 26, 2009)

Definitely great pics!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome pics! I would love to take mine out to "play with eachother" but sadly mantises dont play nice!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 2, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Citrus  We have two trees in large post next to eachother...one is the citrues but im not sure what the other is. .


 Isn't that like saying, "no, it isn't a bird, it's a robin?" So far as I know, cirtrus comprises orange, lemon, grapefruit, lime, tangerine, and a few others. Am I missing something here?


----------



## yeatzee (Aug 8, 2009)

I assumed when people here citrus they think oranges.... but I guess not


----------

